# vinyl siding meeting brick question



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

This may sound stupid, but it's hitting me as a sheduleing problem.
New construction, putting a brick front on a ranch. Then mateing with siding for the rest of the house.
Now I assume, and we all know what that term means, but anyway I assume the bricklayers want the sofit in the front to be done so they can install there lath up to it and put on the base coat. Then brick the front and turn the side..so theres one brick into the side.
Now once again I "assume"...the siding people would like the bricklayers done....and they will mate the siding to the brick....
Am I thinking about this right?


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

First off, would be to find out if they are turning the corner or not, we did a similar project with stone/vinyl. I have found it's best to set your J-channel first, as this will give a nice straight line to mortar into. Just make the allowance if it turns the corner.


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I've done this stuff in my other life,,lol,,,I would like to see the house ,,but you should be able to put the sofit on after the brick,,as long as you have something to nail the j-channel to,,like the rafter ends,,the j-channel will cover part of the top row of bricks and leave a nice line,,,this I think looks the best,,as for the siding,on the corner,s of the house if you put the j-channel up flush with the front of the house the mason's will put the brick on flush with the j-channel,,example--(if the j-channel is 1 1/2 wide the brick will stick out 1 1/2 inch flush with the j-channel,,this looks good and really is no problem,,talk to the mason ,,I'm sure he has done it a few times himself


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

There is a new contruction house been done 9 houses down from me combo brick and vinyl. The brick went on first then the vinyl. Soffits were done before the brick. Actually all that was done this week. Brick goes all the way up on front, sides and back are vinyl. Today they were messing around with chimmey???? Because the house is already roofed and they had a bobcat hauling stone from front yard to back for some reason.


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

It can be done either way and look nice as long as you think ahead so you have something to fasten soffitt channel to if done after the brick.I prefer kickers on 4' centers between the subfascia and house and 1 1/2" up from bottom of subfascia then come out from the house about3" and lay a 2x4 flat and fasten to the kickers.This gives a good surface to fasten tn the siding,if you don't turn the corner make sure you leave the j channel stick past the wall 1/2" to allow for the void between the brick and the wall,the bricklayer can then run brick just flush or slightly past the j and finish it off nicely.Knowing where to stop if they turn the corner can be tricky depending on the size of the brick and the pattern,don't forget to allow for the thickness of the brick sticking past the front when figureing!


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, i was really thinking about it as a sheduling thing. Forget I said anything about wraping around the corners...that was an artistic brain fart..one of those, yeah that would look cool type things. Then you have to sit back and say, wow..you just took something that was simple and strait forward and made it complicated and cost yourself more money...LOL
So basically I can have the siding guys come in first, do all the sofit work, get the J channel up and and have the bricklayers follow after that.


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

Project53 said:


> Thanks guys, i was really thinking about it as a sheduling thing. Forget I said anything about wraping around the corners...that was an artistic brain fart..one of those, yeah that would look cool type things. Then you have to sit back and say, wow..you just took something that was simple and strait forward and made it complicated and cost yourself more money...LOL
> So basically I can have the siding guys come in first, do all the sofit work, get the J channel up and and have the bricklayers follow after that.


thats usually how we do it,the brick layers have to be a little more careful but don't squack too much because it gives them a little more freedom as to when they can show up!


----------



## Project53 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, house bldr..I don't really know what I was thinking there. I think I 've been redesigning too much stuff in this house. The kitchen and master bath had to be done. Moving the garage from a side entrance to front. But the last Idea was just getting stupid...LOL Time to drop the pencil and walk away from the graph paper...LOL.
Come back later with the caculator, which in this case, is much mightier then the pencil.


----------

